# Tyner, NC - Need You, BF Sweet



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13512842

TriCounty AS, Need You








[/img] 








[/img] 

"Need you" is came in has stray very sweet,a little timid. Looks to be about 3 to 4 yrs.old. She comes up for adoption on April 24th, Please help her with a forever home


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

We need to get her out of there!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Any updates on this lovely lady??


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Gorgeous girl


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

She is supposed to be pulled and transported to us for HW Tx and then foster and adoption.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Keep us posted


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Love those little eyebrows!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

news?

bump


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

She should be up here next weekend.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Hooray!!!! Thank you, Tess!


----------

